# WTH??



## KidRock (Nov 19, 2010)

I want to start by saying, I do like MOST cops, but this is just retarted! 
I live about a mile away from a very small town, the water bill says The Vilage of Norwood. EVERYONE rides their 4-wheelers everywhere, only rules are don't ride on the highway, dont ride after dark. 
it was about 8:00 and me (17) and my cousin, Megan (17) and her boyfriend, Jordan (21) were going night ride around my house so we leave and me and Megan stop for a min to talk, we look up and see jordan going toward town, so we take off after him. we come over the hill at the end of the road and I see breaklights and a spot light across the highway, no blue lights, no headlights, just brakelights and a spot light pointed at Jordan. So me and megan pull up and then the cop turns on his blue lights and crosses the highway and starts up our road, we are stopped about 100 feet from the highway. He stopped and told us to kill the bikes, witch I did, then told Megan & Jordan (they are deaf) and they did. he calls us over to the car and we go, he gets out and tells me to right my name, address, & and date of birth on a piece of paper, I did. He said I was getting a ticket because I had been warned before (witch I had) But I was about 1 tenth of a mile behind Jordan trying to catch him to keep him from getting a ticket. I texted my mom and she was there in 2 min and she took the ticket and we went home. Got home and I told my mom everthing, looked at the ticket and it said, 'for riding ATV on hwy19' <( lie #1) we were on Thompson creek road, the cop told my mom that when he warned me it was after 12:00 at night <(lie #2) I was with my moms best friend and it was maybe 8:30 and we were going get a pizza from the store on the bikes because the truck was stuck. So she says "Fine, you can go to Megan's. Be home at 12:00." Megan lives about a half a mile away on a old blacktop road the same as the one I live on, about a half a mile from town. Well I stay till 11:50 and leave, I turn on my road and start home and look back and see head lights coming fast about 2/10 of a mile back, I'm 1/4 mile from home so I think 'New Years weekend, must be a drunk' so I gun my bike to get home and look bact to turn in my shop and see blue. He stoped and said "You dont listen do you?" I said "Yes sir, my mom told me I could go to my cousins house till 12:00" he said "Your mom dont make the laws for the state of Louisiana. go park it or I will take it for 6 months" Cops NEVER come out here, so I know he heard me start up and thought he would bother me. When I go to the store I ride in the ditch, and when I see cops I ALWAYS wave and he is the only one that wont wave back. There is even a black cop that told me to my face he hates me because of my rebel flag on my bike and my long hair and he always waves back. And I call him Sherif Little (like form the Dukes of Hazzard) to his face. 

*WTH??* 

Did I do somthing?


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

i would have never stopped the first time. they gna have to catch me to write me a ticket.


----------



## flowbackman (Nov 2, 2010)

Well that is a hard one because if you fight the tickets it is gonna make it hard on every one sounds to me he is just looking to make a name for him self evan if the name is (Prick) back in the day I would say get a whole Group together and Raid the whole town but I would read the laws about atv's in your CO and go from there but that is just My Opinion


----------



## KidRock (Nov 19, 2010)

Well the mayor is my moms close friend (and maybe another one of my cousins.) The name he will make for himself is Fired. Hell, the Police Chief rides his teryx all over town.


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

I know how you feel.. We were riding at Talladega (on the side of the road) and got pulled over by state troopers and gave two of us DUI's.. We weren't cutting up, raising hell, or flying, just putting around about 5 or 10 mph.. The cop was an asshole too and kept telling us to keep our mouths shut and sit down..We were cooperating fully.. Gotta go to court on the tenth of this month, I'll let ya know how it turned out..Some cops just think they're vigalanties or something, and one of them found me.. LOL


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Don't do the crime if you can't do the time!

Even if the cop is a prick, you broke the law and were warmed before.


----------



## poporunner50 (Aug 5, 2010)

sounds like a cop in utica. he pulled my granddad over and gave him a ticket for not wearin a seat belt. 1974 jeep cherokee dont have a shoulder harness just a seat belt. my gdad owns a furniture store that the cop owes 2 grand to. so i took my bros 400ex and pulled up next to him. i was in someones yard and he said wtf r u doin. i replyed i came lookin for u, u owe my granddad money. he started to get out of his car and give me a ticket. i sprayed his car with grass and took off down the road and he tryed to chase me but i went though my aunts yard. he never caught me. now its a monthly tradition. haha.


----------



## KidRock (Nov 19, 2010)

I just found out that he flashed one of my cousins and stoped the car behind her for 48 in a 45.
And the Cheif told me "We dont mind you riding in town, just not after dark, and we don't mind you riding down your road any time." 
They say riding bothers people. I alway turn my stereo down or off, and I saw the Cheif in his personal truck and he pulled me over when I had the HMF on my brute and he said "It's to loud man." I said "Yes sir, I will fix it." I went home and found someone with a stock pipe and bought it the next day. Next time I saw him I said "I fixed it" he said "Yep. Be careful, have a nice day." I said "you too"

And when Megan's dad got killed I rode my bike in the funeral.


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

J2! said:


> I know how you feel.. We were riding at Talladega (on the side of the road) and got pulled over by state troopers and gave two of us DUI's.. We weren't cutting up, raising hell, or flying, just putting around about 5 or 10 mph.. The cop was an asshole too and kept telling us to keep our mouths shut and sit down..We were cooperating fully.. Gotta go to court on the tenth of this month, I'll let ya know how it turned out..Some cops just think they're vigalanties or something, and one of them found me.. LOL



Been there, got that $3000 t shirt


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

He will learn his lesson. They always do. I had one pull me over in my work truck once and chewed me out, yelling, cursing, whole 10 yards. He called in my tag, found out who I worked for (someone who could get him fired) and he walked back to the truck and said "You better be glad Im in a good mood today..." And walked back to his car and left.....

Also, not age discriminating here it is what it is, but it's probably because your so young. When I was 16-17-18 I use to get stopped and harrassed all the time in our neighborhood for riding, even if I had a helmet on.... Once I got in my mid 20's, no helmet, cops would wave as they passed me on the street......


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Did you just say "no helmet", knowing I'm going to read this??? tsk tsk tsk


----------



## KidRock (Nov 19, 2010)

What really has me mad is the cheif's cousin (blake) is 16, no license, and drives a blazer all over town at all hours of the day and night, with a stereo I can hear from a half a mile away when I'm in my house. And passes my house going 60mph+ in a 35.

One time a long time ago I was riding in the ditch going to the store and i was going 20ish and hit a driveway and my back tires cleared half of it, no cops or people around. I get to the store and a cop pulls up and says "don't jump them driveways" I said "yes sir." two days later I was going to the store and I saw a cop siting by the side of the road, i was coming up on the same driveway when blake passed me on a 400ex and jumped the driveway, cleared it by 20 or 30 feet and the cop _WAVED _at him!!!

*WTF?!?!?!*

I just dont know what to say.


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

You'll learn one way or another that a lot of the time in small towns its not about right or wrong or what the law says but more about who you know. 

Been in the same position where you are and have that t shirt. I did get justice on my end and he no longer has a job. Its not something I am bragging about but he was in the wrong, he was abusing his power, and was race was the deciding factor on who he wrote violations for. Back to him getting firedd now that was a headache from beginning to end and I had to take the risk of 2 tickets plus court cost to do it and also a clean record. 

Short form of what happened was blacks would romp up and down main street and highway and all the back streets, no helmet, and no respect for traffic laws. I would wear helmet, obays traffic laws other than atv on road, and only get on road to fuel up. I got ticketed they got nothin. So I video taped their actions and him passing by them and taking no action. Then recorded myself and him taking action , hence the 2nd ticket. Went to court showed the judge tickets thrown out ad cop got a lecture but nothing else. I had an attorney friend of mine write up a letter that basically said if disciplinary action wasn't taken then a discriminate lawsuit would follow. week later he was dismissed. 

I am not telling you to do anything of the sort because it has big risk. But instead of doing what everybody else gets away with just do what they say your rules are and save yourself a headache. 

If the chiefs nephew drank rat poison, would you? 

The point is that's its better to acknowledge that the same rules don't apply to everyone whether its right or wrong its fact and follow the laws as they are written. 

Ill get off soap box now.


----------

